# Is it okay if I use Brita to soften water?



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

Brita uses iron exchange resin。
I know sodium exchange resin is not good for the fish,
and hydrogen echange resin is the best to soften water.
But I don't know about iron exchange resin.

here is the data I recorded:

Tap water: PH 7.6 GH 140 mg/L(ppm) = 7.98 dH
KH 90 mg/L(ppm) * 0.056 = 5.13 dH
From Brita: PH 6.6 GH 80 mg/L(ppm) * 0.056 = 4.56 dH
KH 40 mg/L(ppm) * 0.056 = 2.28 dH


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Might you be talking about an ion exchange resin? I've never heard of an iron exchange resin.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey thats good to know someone tested britta .... think I may use it


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, you can use a brite - the filter uses both Carbon and and DI filtration resin to filter your water - but it's a pretty slow and inefficient use of a Brita. But probably ok if you're using it for under 5g.

If I remember, I can test what the readings (TDS, pH) are before and after Brita (when we next change to a fresh one). Might be neat to see.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Might you be talking about an ion exchange resin? I've never heard of an iron exchange resin.


you are right, it's typo, it should be ion exchange resin.
so far my fish are OK, just don't know about the plants.


----------

